# Cquartz- quartz coating on paint



## MiloszE36 (Feb 15, 2010)

I would like to introduce to you the news which I carry out research at the Gdansk University of Technology. Now i am writing my BS'c thesis and i do research on quartz coating. I made a tests on Cquartz coating , and this is innovate solution for our cars. This thin layer is made based on SiO2 , TiO2, Al2O3. This is not a wax. Here we have chemical reaction on paint structure (sol-gel). Cuz of chemical composition coat is very resistant. First of all coat have anti-scratch properties I've made tests according to ISO / ASTM standards and effect was brilliant. Adhesion - 0 very good. You can see on picture and video:
surface with Cquartz








surface without Cquartz


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Da10NISZm_s&feature=player_embedded#at=47

I also made corrosion testes , i used electrodes with Cquartz layer and without. Here you have results. Corrosion rate is 3 times slower with Cquartz layer.

electrode without Cquartz









Electrode with Cquartz (2nd and 3th for comparision)









Quartz coat is hydrophobic, coat repels the water. TiO2 here has got sel-cleanig properties. Al2O3-temperature resistant.

And watch example of cars with Cquartz layer , i think that could be interested for you 

















































If you wanna know more , just ask me or write pm or email me [email protected] .


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

That is a pretty detailed write-up and analysis. How does the coating hold up to weather and regular wear and tear?


----------



## MiloszE36 (Feb 15, 2010)

Watch my laboratory test at University : 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200935
Here you have everything . Even flame resistant test !! Soon video of this test


----------



## MiloszE36 (Feb 15, 2010)

Please watch this video, this test show to you durabliity of this coat. It's flame resistant test. Temperatures flame between 600 - 1000 degree of C.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6vP2-kzuyU&feature=player_embedded
soud track not mine  i prefer something like this 



  hehe


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Thank you for taking the time to do this and for posting your findings. Great to see scientific tests carried out on products by unbiased individuals.....


----------



## MiloszE36 (Feb 15, 2010)

If you want to know more about Cquartz coating , just ask me


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

From your testing, did you discover if this product can also reduce existing scratches by filling abrasions?

I saw this on a vendor website:


----------



## RJ (Dec 24, 2001)

*Testing AQuartz*



MiloszE36 said:


> If you want to know more about Cquartz coating , just ask me


Have you done a similar test on another product called AQuartz? I would be interested to see a test on this product as well. I have seen a UTube video clip that shows that CQuartz is not as durable as AQuartz. What is your opinion/test results on AQuartz?

Here is the link to the AQUARTZ web-site:

http://www.aquartz.co/web/include/product_aquartz.php


----------

